# الأنبا بولا: الزيجة من أهم أسرار الكنيسة السبعة



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

الأنبا بولا: الزيجة من أهم أسرار الكنيسة السبعة
الأنبا "بولا":
•الكنيسة تهتم اهتمامًا خاصًا بتكوين الأسرة.
•شرارة المشاكل الزوجية فى أغلب الحالات تبدأ فى فترة الخطوبة، ولكن مياه العواطف المتدفقة تخمد هذه النار طيلة هذه الفترة إلى أن يتم الزواج.
•الأعباء المالية فوق الطاقة لمتطلبات الزواج تجعل الزواج يبدأ بالديون والكمبيالات والأقساط.
كتبت: ميرفت عياد - خاص الأقباط متحدون
"اهتم الله اهتمامًا خاصًا بالأسرة، ووضع أساسًا قويًا للعلاقة الزوجية، وهذا يُلاحظ منذ بداية الخليقة، فالله خلق "حواء" معينة  لـ"آدم"، ونظيره. بل أخذها من أحد أضلاعه؛ ليؤكد إنها جزء منه، ولم يكتف الله بهذا بل تكريمًا لـها، وللعلاقة الزوجية، أحضرها بنفسه إلى "آدم". ثم باركهما وطلب منهما أن يثمروا ويكثروا ويملاوا الأرض".

  الأنبا بولا: الزيجة من أهم أسرار الكنيسة السبعةما بدأ به "نيافة الانبا بولا "-اسقف "طنطا" وتوابعها-  المؤتمر الذى اُقيم بالكاتدرائية المرقسية تحت عنوان "الاسرة المسيحية".
الأسرة بكل أفرادها هى انشغال الأب الكاهن وهمه الوحيد
وأكد نيافة الأنبا "بولا" أن الكنيسة تهتم اهتمامًا خاصًا بتكوين الأسرة. وجعلت سر الزيجة من أسرارها السبعة، بل من الأسرار التى تأخذ اهتمام كبير من الطقس الكنسي. وأن هذا الطقس يتم فيه ما قام الله به بنفسه مع "آدم وحواء"، حيث يأخذ الأب الكاهن الزوجة ويسلّمها للزوج، وتُقال أثناء ذلك صلاة خاصة بالتسليم. وأن انشغال الأب الكاهن وهمه الوحيد دائمًا هو الأسرة بكل أفرادها، وبكل ظروفها، وبكل أعمارها، وأن فى هذا الجيل الذى نعيش فيه أصبحت مشاكل الأسرة أكثر الأشياء التى تأخذ وقت الكاهن، وبالأخص فى مجتمعنا هذا، والظروف الإقتصادية والإجتماعية التى تشهدها بلدنا.
فترة الخطوبة مشحونة بالعواطف
وأوضح نيافة الأنبا "بولا" إنه يجب الاهتمام بمشاكل فترة الخطوبة، والسعى لعلاجها والتدخل فيها تدخلا واضحًا، ففترة الخطوبة على الرغم من أنها فترة مشحونة بالعواطف المتبادلة والمجاملات، ويسعى فيها كل من الخطيبين إلى الظهور بأفضل صورة ممكنة، الإ أن كثير من المشاكل الأسرية تبدأ فى هذه الفترة وتنمو فيما بعد الزواج إلى أن تصل إلى ذروتها، لهذا فهى أكثر الفترات تاثيرًا سلبيًا أو ايجابيًا على مستقبل الحياة الزوجية،  فان شرارة المشاكل الزوجية فى اغلب الحالات تبدأ فى فترة الخطوبة، ولكن مياه العواطف المتدفقة تخمد هذه النار طيلة فترة الخطوبة، إلى أن يتم الزواج فتبدأ واقعية الحياة وبرودة العواطف تكشف الغطاء عن هذه المشاكل.
مشاكل فترة الخطوبة
وأشار نيافة الأنبا "بولا" إلى أن هناك الكثير من المشاكل التى نسمعها فى فترة الخطوبة منها: شكوى الخطيبة من عدم اهتمام خطيبها بها، أو شكوتها من بخله، او عدم موافقة أهل أحد الخطيبين، أو الإخلال بالإتفاقات المادية نتيجة المبالغة من قبل احد الطرفين فى الطلبات، والتى يضطر معها الطرف الآخر على الموافقة؛ حرصًا منه على اتمام الزواج بسبب الرباط العاطفى الذى يجذبه ويجعله يلغى عقله. فيوافق على طلبات لا يستطيع أن ينفذها، هذا بالإضافة إلى التورط فى علاقات جسدية قبل الزواج، مؤكدًا أنه يجب على الكاهن ان يقوم بتوعية الخطيبين من عدم الإفراط فى المشاعر العاطفية، التى قد تؤدى الى كارثة الإتصال الجسدى الكامل، وأن يحرصا على ان يجعلا الله فى وسطهما، وان يجلسا فى أماكن مفتوحة ويتجنبا الأماكن المغلقة.
المشكلات التى تظهر بعد الزواج
وأضاف نيافة الأنبا "بولا": إن المشاكل التى تظهر بعد الزواج يمكن تقسيمها إلى:
- مشاكل لها جذور فى فترة الخطوبة، فقد يسترجع أحد الخطيبين بعض المشاكل التى حدثت فى فترة الخطوبة والتى لم يتم معالجتها.
- أو مشاكل تحدث بسبب سلبيات العلاقة الجسدية بين الزوجين، وهنا تأتى أهمية وجود علاقة قوية بين الآباء الكهنة وأبنائهم المتزوجين حديثًا، لتسهيل مهمة تدخل الكاهن فى مثل هذه المشاكل. حيث أنه من الصعب على الزوجين أن يبوحا بمثل هذه المشاكل الإ الى كاهن تربطهم معه علاقة قوية، كما أن تدخل الأب الكاهن يجب أن يكون سريعًا  وايجابيًا بحيث يجد معهما حلاً جذريًا للمشكلة، وأن يكون تدخلا صحيحًا مبنى على أسس علمية، ولكن اللجوء إلى الأهل يجعل المشاكل تزداد تعقيدًا ويصعب حلها.
التعارض بين طباع الزوج والزوجة
واستكمل نيافة الانبا "بولا" حديثه عن المشكلات التى تظهر بعد الزواج قائلاً: هناك أيضا مشاكل تحدث بسبب التعارض بين طباع الزوج والزوجة، والتى لم يلاحظاها خلال الخطوبة؛  بسبب تأجج العاطفة أو لصغر سنهما. وهنا يأتى دور الكاهن الذى يجب عليه أن يقف بجانب المخطئ ويرفع من روحياته،  فيرتفع ويسمو عن أخطائه، وبالنسبه للطرف البرئ يجب أن يرفع أيضًا من روحياته فيحتمل ضعفات الآخر ويحاول معه بطرق ايجابية التخلص من سلبياته.
تدخلات الأهل
وأكد الأنبا "بولا": أن بعض الأسر تظهر فيها المشكلات بسبب تدخلات الأهل، مشيرًا إلى ضرورة أن ينصح الكاهن أن ينصح الزوجين بعدم إدخال طرف ثالث بينهما، وأن يسرع هو بالتدخل لأنه أفضل شخص يمكنه معالجة مشاكلهما، حيث أنه يتسم بالحيادية والخبرة فى حل مشاكل العديد من الأسر التى يرعاها كما يهتم بالعلاج الروحى.
المشاكل المادية وضعف الامكانيات
وأنهى نيافة الأنبا "بولا" كلامه قائلاً:  إن المشاكل المادية التى تواجه الزوجين تعود إلى عدة أسباب منها:
•كثرة الأعباء المالية التى تحملاها قبل الزواج وكانت فوق طاقتهما، مما يدفعهما لبدأ حياتهما بالديون والكمبيالات والأقساط.
•أو تكون بسبب ضعف الإمكانيات وسوء تدبير الزوجة واسرافها: وهنا تحتاج الزوجة إلى خادمة كبيرة عاقلة تساعدها فى تدبير أمورها المالية، بما يتناسب مع امكانياتها المتاحة.
• أو تبدأ المشكلات المالية بعد الزواج؛ بسبب معايرة الزوجين ليعضهما البعض بالأهل الذين لم يقدموا "نقطة" كبيرة على الرغم من أنهم أغنياء، ووصفهم بالبخل. وهنا تنشأ المشاكل والشجار ومحاولة كل طرف أن يثبت أن أهله أفضل من أهل الطرف الآخر.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​


*

منتهى الشكر ليكم للمرور الجميل جداا


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

